# weird noise in my belly when I breathe... anyone else?



## monets_garden

when I take a deep breath, there's this gurggling noise that happens under the left side of my rib cage, like there's air stuck between my lungs and my stomach (diaphragm) it just feels like there's air trapped :help:

anyone else having this feeling? it's only when I'm sitting down... :growlmad:


----------



## Mama bee

The act of breathing involves the creation of a negative pressure gradient between the lungs and the outside environment. At the end of a normal exhalation, these pressures are equal. The contraction of your diaphragm, a dome-like muscle attached to the bottom of your lungs, causes the diaphragm to flatten and thus move downward at its center. In doing so, it pulls the bases of the lungs with it, expanding them and causing air to rush into them to equalize the pressure. As the diaphragm moves down, it pushes against your stomach sitting just below it. Depending on the contents of your stomach, this can create some gurgling noises, with deeper breaths likely to result in more gurgling.


----------



## siobhankerry

_haha yeah i thought it was just me, but last night i heard loads of what sounded like lots of bubbles popping,just under my left ribcage, was far too amused, got carried away with myself pretending babygirl was blowing bubbles .. insane baby brain, yuuuuup lol xx_


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I get gurgles like this whenever I drink anything, although after a while of it I start to feel nauseous :( No idea what it is though.


----------

